# R15: What shows can't be setup as a SERIES record



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen a bunch of posts, but can you start to list shows that you have attempted to setup as a SERIES record, but could not as you where not given the SERIES option.

Three pieces of information would be great:

-) Show Title
-) Channel you are trying it from
-) Have you tried it on a TiVo based product, what where the results


The last piece, is to help decipher if is an R15 interpritation of the data, a TiVo "trick" to allow it, or is it just a show that can't be setup as a series record.

NOTE: As with the other "list" threads, this is not to be a discussion about the "merit" of the feature/lack-of-feature... This is just to list shows, with the relavent data... 

So when new software is being tested DirecTV can try some of our "known" cases... And when Software IS release, those people who have nothing better can do, can test some of the known cases...


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

-) Show Title- The L Word
-) Channel you are trying it from- Any Showtime Channel
-) Have you tried it on a TiVo based product, what where the results- Works fine on the DTIVO product.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

-) Show Title- WLOS Local News 6 PM 
-) Channel you are trying it from- 13 (Greenville, SC Locals)
-) Have you tried it on a TiVo based product, what where the results- Works fine on the DTIVO


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

Will check tonite what channel it's on and verify that it won't set up properly
But Sleeper Cell on ShowTime was giving me fits this weekend
I know it's in re-run now but i don't think it's designated as one in the guide
I'll double check and take some notes on what I/it was doing


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

So is the R-15 not paying attention to the "Series" flag in the guide like the "First Run" flag? That doesn't make sense as it does allow some SLs.

On the DTivos it shows "Series" shows up under Show Type. If you go into the DTivo Wishlist and pick Category and then Show Types is lists items such as Series, Premiere, Repeat, Live, PPV, First Run and a bunch more. I wonder what the connection is here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the kicker is...
It IS pay attention to something, where TiVo is using something else... or vice versa... But which flag, or what identifiers... I don't know.

I truely wish there was a way to get the raw guide data... Just so we can see what is there...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Can someone else try a SL for "30 Minute Meals" with Rachel Ray on the Food Network. I cant get mine to make a SL for it. I will try later on my DirecTivo to see if that works.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> So is the R-15 not paying attention to the "Series" flag in the guide like the "First Run" flag? That doesn't make sense as it does allow some SLs.
> 
> On the DTivos it shows "Series" shows up under Show Type. If you go into the DTivo Wishlist and pick Category and then Show Types is lists items such as Series, Premiere, Repeat, Live, PPV, First Run and a bunch more. I wonder what the connection is here.


I think they're using their own. It's been mentioned before that TiVo augments the data (the nightly service data download). Some possibilities are: 1) they didn't want to use the data because it basically locks them into a TiVo relationship indefinitely (scary scenario, as it means maybe someday the TiVo service data download goes dark). 2) Possibly they _can't_ use the data for legal reasons.

This is quite old and for a different market, but it may be analogous:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds10804.html


> Series Links. Series links now cover 80 channels and 3500 series are linked together. Sky are implementing an enhanced support system to help ensure broadcasters systems don't mess up series links. There will be an enhancement in the next software that will deal more elegantly with the issue of what happens to series links after a clash causes one programme to not top be recorded. The hope Channel 5 will bring in series links soon.


So it appears that series link data is something they actually create and download to the box (i.e. it's not as simple as the box just recording a show called "Friends" every time it airs).


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

The Daily Show( midnight )
249
no access to tivo stuff

I've been trying to get the Daily Show to record at midnight... The To Do List will show the morning, 6PM,10PM showings but not the midnight one.. i've tried setting the series for repeats & both.. no luck.. 

anyone figure this one out...

by the way.. is there a way to setup a recording for a specific show at a specific time only?? many shows we like to record are replayed throughout the day night...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

For my comment above about 30 Minute Meals, it does work with my DirecTiVo and not my R-15.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

-) Show Title- Camino a la Fama
-) Channel you are trying it from- 38 (Miami, FL Locals)
-) Have you tried it on a TiVo based product, what where the results- Works fine on the DTIVO


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am not crazy but last night I tried and "could" setup a SL for 30 Minute Meals. I am 100% positive it did not work just days ago as I tried and tried.


----------



## HossMcD (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't get Numerous programs to establish a working SL. (CSI:Miami, Stargate SG-1 , Stargate Atlantis to name a couple). I see posts dating back to November 2005 on this topic. I have called and spoken to second level tech support and they are aware of it being a problem but have no clue when DirecTV plans to release a patch fisnig it. DO any of you have any promises from DirecTV as to when they plan to address the problem?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HossMcD said:


> . DO any of you have any promises from DirecTV as to when they plan to address the problem?


Promises as in a Set Date? No, as there has been no firm date set for the next software release.

Promises that they are working on it and an update is comming soon... yes.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

HossMcD said:


> I can't get Numerous programs to establish a working SL. (CSI:Miami, Stargate SG-1 , Stargate Atlantis to name a couple). I see posts dating back to November 2005 on this topic. I have called and spoken to second level tech support and they are aware of it being a problem but have no clue when DirecTV plans to release a patch fisnig it. DO any of you have any promises from DirecTV as to when they plan to address the problem?


What wont work for SG-1 and Atlantis?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

-) Creature Comforts 
-) BBC america
-) Don't have a tivo

only lets you do a single record


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> -) Creature Comforts
> -) BBC america
> -) Don't have a tivo
> 
> only lets you do a single record


Just as an aside, I'm sort of glad that failed--not for your inconvenience, of course, but because I didn't know about that show. I love Nick Park's stuff, as do my children (maybe we can get this in the rotation before I get sick of The Wrong Trousers).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> Just as an aside, I'm sort of glad that failed--not for your inconvenience, of course, but because I didn't know about that show. I love Nick Park's stuff, as do my children (maybe we can get this in the rotation before I get sick of The Wrong Trousers).


LOL, I still need to watch the new movie. Got to love the kids, think i've see Barbie of swan lake more then I care to remember.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Just for completeness, Creature Comforts checks out fine on my DTiVo.

An update: this show on the TiVo has generic episode information. It records every single repeat.


----------



## gymbone (Feb 7, 2006)

-) The Andy Griffith Show
-) tvland and local ch. 4 in greenville sc
-) i don't have a TiVo based product

also 

-) Show Title- WLOS Local News 6 PM 
-) Channel you are trying it from- 13 (Greenville, SC Locals)
-) i don't have a TiVo based product


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

Scrubs
NBC LA
No Tivo

Crumbs
ABC LA
No Tivo


----------



## mjh456 (Jan 13, 2006)

24 (I totally missed this week's episode, darn it!!)
Fox 13 (Local Memphis, TN)
No Tivo


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

-) Show Title = *WWE Friday Night Smackdown*
-) Channel you are trying it from = *Local channel UPN48*
-) Have you tried it on a TiVo based product, what where the results = *Philips Series 1 DirecTivo shows 2 episodes properly scheduled*

Here's how SMACKDOWN looks on the R15 :
- The Prioritizer screen says there are 2 episodes
- Going to the details screen shows no episodes  
- The grid guide shows 1 episode (tonight) but not the one next week. How can it say *2* episodes on one screen, *none* on another, and *1* episode on a third screen ?   
- It can be set to record as a 1-shot recording from the grid tonight, but since next weeks isn't in the guide yet it can only be set manually. Isn't 2 weeks of guide data supposed to be complete after 24 hrs. ?
- There are no conflicts. It is the only show set to record on Fridays at all.

I'm seriously questioning my purchase of the R15 and it was free. :nono2: Good thing my Samsung DirecTiVo is patiently waiting to be re-activated after I give this... thing a proper shakedown.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just as a reminder... this thread is to list programs that can't be setup a series record (aka, you don't have a Series Link option for them)

There is another thread to list shows that are missing recordings.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, Earl. The other thread was on down the second page and I missed it. Feel free to move it there if you like.

Maybe you should sticky both of them, and add an explanation as to what both threads are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With the release of the 109f version, I am closing this thread.

All new issues should be posted in the new thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52689


----------

